# ZAOR Miza flexi - large ... any good?



## Delboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Cany anyone recommend this desk at all and whether they have drop keyboard shelf problem when placing a keyboard on it

My son wants something better in his room but on a budget so we will get glass monitor shelf stands off Amazon rather than buying a more expensive unit with studio equipment space add on which he does not need at the moment. Larger desk space is required first and foremost

if not .. where to go in the UK to maybe have one custom built on a budget
was thinking of also adding another slide shelf above the keyboard shelf to pull out for extra desk space when not using the audio keyboard

Thomann seems to have the best deal for the UK at around 555 UKP ... he has birthday coming up so can save up for the ZAOR if any guru’s can recommend this unit Is worth investing in.

Would love a studiodesk make but boy no wonder most sales are US bound ... they have the larger homes But the ones we like are well over 1500 UKP

Thanks


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 14, 2021)

Seems nice material but when I saw one, a few years ago, I was afraid of the construction method.
To be honest, it could have been the assembly at the store that was not correctly made but It
felt not very sturdy. So If you find a distribution point in your neighborhood, go check it out.
(or a fellow musician who has one...)
So I went for the Platform desk from Output. Not that pricey for the basic color version and the keyboard tray (optional) is solid. The tray is not big enough for larger 88 keyboards but a M-Audio 
Hammer 88 for example, fits fine.


----------



## Delboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Thks Paul ... I see Output are US and their EU counterpart import from them and are actually much dearer than ZAOR but i like the fact they make their product out of wood .. the only downside is the max width is 1524 whereas the ZAOR is around 1836 (330 more) .. have emailed them to ask who in the UK stocks it to go see .. cheers


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 14, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Cany anyone recommend this desk at all and whether they have drop keyboard shelf problem when placing a keyboard on it
> 
> My son wants something better in his room but on a budget so we will get glass monitor shelf stands off Amazon rather than buying a more expensive unit with studio equipment space add on which he does not need at the moment. Larger desk space is required first and foremost
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, that if you order from Thomann, you can expect to pay VAT on top.


----------



## Delboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes thanks ... am looking at their prices incl vat
May price up furniture board and MDF and see if cheaper actually trying to build one


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 15, 2021)

If you want to build one yourself, there is a website where I found some plan's to build.
There where a few lookalikes to the Zaors and other bigger desks. I'll search later today
if I can find it again.


----------



## FabMrT (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi,
I own the Zaor Miza M flex -desk, and I am quite happy with it. This is my first desk that is especially designed for studio use, so I don't have much experience of other similiar designs. I have previously used your typical computer desks etc. I would say this is improvement over those. I have been using it for about 5 years now. My only small complaints are regarding the folding in keyboard compartment. It's perhaps not as sturdy as I wish it to be, but that might be because instead of delicate pianist hands, I got two hammers slamming the keyboard. Also I had to saw off material from the backside of the compartment to get all my cables running. But apart from those, it has been worth of it's price for me.


----------



## Delboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Thks Paul
Hi Fab .. on research maybe invest in shelf strengtheners (usually made of Alu) and place that along both edges .. or just the front if you cannot access the back due Cable run back piece.

I costed a built myself but I would need to invest in a circular saw runner and possible a router to make it look better so with that extra cost it's not far off buying the Miza desk on the internet anyhow and it would look better than my DIY skills. I quite like the look of the matching 2U or 4U clip on units for Monitors or edge speakers.


----------



## Gros ju (Jan 17, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Thks Paul
> Hi Fab .. on research maybe invest in shelf strengtheners (usually made of Alu) and place that along both edges .. or just the front if you cannot access the back due Cable run back piece.
> 
> I costed a built myself but I would need to invest in a circular saw runner and possible a router to make it look better so with that extra cost it's not far off buying the Miza desk on the internet anyhow and it would look better than my DIY skills. I quite like the look of the matching 2U or 4U clip on units for Monitors or edge speakers.


so you had some bending issues? my keyboard is pretty heavy (roland rd 800, 22 kg) so i don't know if this desk is the right choice


----------



## Delboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Not a problem for us as my son will be using a Komplete Kontrol .. about 20lbs


----------

